# Ridley Excalibur Headset Help



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi all, I have a new (2008) excalibur frame/fork. When I went to drop in the bottom headset bearing, it would not go in easy at all. I managed to tap it in with a rubber mallet, but could only get it to the point where it was flush with the head tube. When looking at the inside of the head tube, it looks like there is a ridge further in to push the bearing to, which would mean the bearing would be sunk into the head tube by a few mm's.

Could one of you Ridley owners look at your headtube and tell me where the bearing sits, how deep??
Thanks!!


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah, it's supposed to be recessed a little...up into the headtube. Put the crown race on your fork and slam it in there. It'll seat bearing properly. I've done it this way on all three of my Ridleys.


----------

